# Reservist Combat Uniform



## Fpseelground (9 Feb 2015)

Hi everyone,
      
       I recently was enrolled in the Canadian Forces as a Infantryman for the Miramichi NB Reserve Unit. I've just acquired my basic kit for the nearest BMQ set to start on February 27th 2015 but have not received my Canadian Flags for my shoulder of my Combat Shirt or my winter parka, or I haven't received my name tag (not fimiliar with the proper names yet, I apologize.) or my capbadge I believe it's called for my Barrett (again not fimiliar with the correct terms.). I currently only go to my local armories on Thursday night. I'm wondering if the pieces I am missing I have to acquire myself or will be given to me at a certain time. 

Thank you for any feedback.
-Hunter Francis


----------



## LightFighter (9 Feb 2015)

Don't expect to get a name tape anytime soon, those can take awhile to come in(same with ID Discs). I assume you received no flags due to Clothing Stores being out of stock, eventually you will get them. The capbadge goes onto your beret(not barrett), if you do not have it, again stock issue with your local clothing stores. 

You do not need to get any of these items on your own, you will eventually get them through the system/CAF. When you parade with your unit again, bring up that you are missing flags and a capbadge to your chain of command if they are not already aware.


----------



## Fpseelground (9 Feb 2015)

Thank you, I was under the impression that I needed to complete my BMQ before I was able to wear those certain things. That's why I posted this thread.


----------



## Arty39 (10 Feb 2015)

I know for reg force bmq, you don't get your cornflake until a few weeks in. Assume reserves is the same. Then I got my trade badge after DP1. Flags are easy to come by. BMQ in St. Jean you wear a generic clear name tag that has a paper name tag inserted with your name on it the whole time.


----------



## LightFighter (10 Feb 2015)

Arty39 said:
			
		

> I know for reg force bmq, you don't get your cornflake until a few weeks in. Assume reserves is the same. Then I got my trade badge after DP1. Flags are easy to come by. BMQ in St. Jean you wear a generic clear name tag that has a paper name tag inserted with your name on it the whole time.



No, the Reserves and Regular Force do not do things the same way.  Reserve Recruits wear the Tri Service capbadge/corn flake from the start. As well, yes at CFLRS Recruits get a clear name tag, but that's at St Jean not at every Reserve Armoury running the BMQ course.

*edit for grammar and clarity*


----------



## RedcapCrusader (10 Feb 2015)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> No, Reserves and Regular Force do not do things the same way.  Reservists Recruits wear the Tri Service capbadge/corn flake from the start. As well, that's great that at St Jean Recruits get a clear name tag, but that's at St Jean not at the Reserve Armouries running the BMQ course.



Also depends on location. Some Battle Schools will, some won't.


----------



## Oscar590 (11 Feb 2015)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> No, the Reserves and Regular Force do not do things the same way.  Reserve Recruits wear the Tri Service capbadge/corn flake from the start. As well, yes at CFLRS Recruits get a clear name tag, but that's at St Jean not at every Reserve Armoury running the BMQ course.
> 
> *edit for grammar and clarity*


On my BMQ we weren't allowed to wear our cornflakes until we passed our drill exam. However, on Wednesday parade nights with the unit we were told to put the cornflakes on so I believe it is dependent on the course staff. 

Good luck getting a nametag, some people get tired of waiting over a year for them and just order them from CP Gear.


----------



## LightFighter (11 Feb 2015)

Lean-N-Supreme said:
			
		

> On my BMQ we weren't allowed to wear our cornflakes until we passed our drill exam. However, on Wednesday parade nights with the unit we were told to put the cornflakes on so I believe it is dependent on the course staff.



Yes, some courses recruits wear the capbadge from the start when they are shown how to wear the uniform, etc. While, other courses will have recruits wear the cap badge later on in the course.  There is no standard across the board, so yes it will vary from area to area. In addition to that, units may have recruits wear the cap badge on parade nights, which might be different than what is done on the recruit's BMQ.


----------



## krimynal (11 Feb 2015)

at my unit we had to wear it from the start.  Really depends


----------

